# Are pre-owned shoes forever molded to the previous owners foot?



## richb (Oct 2, 2005)

I have never purchased pre-owned shoes, but since with good shoes that may have a layer of cork or other material that molds to your foot, what occurs when people purchase footwear worn by others? Does it remold to the foot of the second owner rather quickly or is it somewhat permanently molded to the original wearers foot?


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

More often than not, the cork is molded to the original owner's foot. The trick to buying pre-owned shoes is to find someone selling who wore them for a day or two then determined that the fit of the shoe was inferior.


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Shoe City Thinker said:


> More often than not, the cork is molded to the original owner's foot. The trick to buying pre-owned shoes is to find someone selling who wore them for a day or two then determined that the fit of the shoe was inferior.


Asked and answered. :icon_smile_big:

It never ceases to amaze me that used Birkenstocks, Toms, and other shoes intended to be worn without socks are bought and sold on eBay. Search a few of those listings and you may be able to see the molding.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Oddly enough, my Birkenstocks auctions are just as lively as my Allen Edmonds auctions... (and sometimes more valuable). Go figure.


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> Oddly enough, my Birkenstocks auctions are just as lively as my Allen Edmonds auctions... (and sometimes more valuable). Go figure.


Probably because YOU wouldn't sell anything disgusting.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

richb said:


> I have never purchased pre-owned shoes, but since with good shoes that may have a layer of cork or other material that molds to your foot, what occurs when people purchase footwear worn by others? Does it remold to the foot of the second owner rather quickly or is it somewhat permanently molded to the original wearers foot?


They can mold quickly, and pretty much permanently. I've bought shoes from here and ebay, but *only* for little money, and *only* from sellers who had a good reputation, and* only *when they appeared to have very little wear. I've gotten four great deals (three shell, one calf, total outlay less than $200) but I had to trash a pair of shell saddles ($20)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As others have said, pre-owned shoes have molded to the original wearer's feet and once the die is cast, it is more or less permanent! A subsequent owner can somewhat mitigate the effect(s) with after-market insoles, recrafting, etc, but the impression(s) of the original wearer's feet will remain and may or may not prove to be a problem for you. Follow your heart in this and all other matters and do what you must. However, a word of caution regarding the practicality of pre-owned shoes...as we age, our poor, abused feet become become much, much less forgiving and make us pay (dearly) for our transgressions. :teacha:


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

^This. If you are young, have well-padded, malleable feet, or have had good luck with pre-loved shoes in the past, then maybe you are good to go and could save a few bucks. If you are more well seasoned, have bony feet, or have any history of trouble fitting shoes, I would not invest without a return policy. As far as the difference between a socked or sockless pre-owned pair of shoes, the additional hygiene provided by a thin pair of dress socks is negligible to me. If one haz concerns with mold, fungus, and OPC (other people's critters), just buy a new pair of shoes fer cryin' out loud


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

I have quite a bit of experience buying and selling used shoes. Many times I find that first off the photos are not very good, but as long as I can clearly see the soles and heels I can tell how much they have been worn. As a result if they don't fit quite right and are going to be in any way uncomfortable I will re-shoot the photos, (usually having also polished and cleaned up both the upper and sole and heels) making sure that I have a full 12 photos allowed for free from Ebay. I then relist them for sale and as often as not have then sold them for more than I have paid, only once have I lost a total of $10 on the sale price. I have as a result over a dozen pairs of shoes that would sell new for the $200 and up range and have never paid more than $50. This has worked for me on traditional formal shoes as well as western boots, so my advise is to go for it but just don't bid on any 11D's as I don't need the competition! Good luck.


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

I purchased beautiful 1000 mile walkers from Wovertine in May, online, and found out, after wearing them, that one should purchase them a 1/2 size down. I am a perfect 9D and did not know this. I could not return them and ended up putting them on ebay for 20% less than I paid but without a single offer! This would be an example of how to buy used without it being molded to one's foot. 

I also listed it as a size 9 with the explanation of running large. I think only Nordstrom's says "order 1/2 size down"...

Why wouldn't the American company simply make it more true to size? I have nice shoes I cannot wear (I could, but if I do, it will develop a crease due to the ill size), and cannot sell. Someone who knows the shoe and knows to purchase a half size lower will make out with a shoe not molded to my foot. 

I have purchased some like this over the years, but I also bought some shoes that were so molded to another's feet that they ended up being useless for me. 

I think a returned item can be a real bargain, however.


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

I do have to add to the discussion that buying a pair of shoes that have scuffed soles and heels from being worn either in the store or by the owner for three or four times does not in my mind expose you to any OPC's. I look carefully at the shoe liner and if there is any discoloration I won't buy them. If you put a watch on Ebay for the size and brand that you are looking for and are patient you will have no problem finding $350 shoes where you pay $42, been there and done it many times. It is strange that some brands have much more competition than others, even though they may be an inferior brand. A lot of Ebay buyers just don't know the quality name brands and that is where you can find some of the best bargains.


----------



## Dnslater (Mar 11, 2013)

tuckspub said:


> I have quite a bit of experience buying and selling used shoes. Many times I find that first off the photos are not very good, but as long as I can clearly see the soles and heels I can tell how much they have been worn. As a result if they don't fit quite right and are going to be in any way uncomfortable I will re-shoot the photos, (usually having also polished and cleaned up both the upper and sole and heels) making sure that I have a full 12 photos allowed for free from Ebay. I then relist them for sale and as often as not have then sold them for more than I have paid, only once have I lost a total of $10 on the sale price. I have as a result over a dozen pairs of shoes that would sell new for the $200 and up range and have never paid more than $50. This has worked for me on traditional formal shoes as well as western boots, so my advise is to go for it but just don't bid on any 11D's as I don't need the competition! Good luck.


this has been my experience exactly.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

The leather is molded permanently, but the cork can be replaced in quality welted shoes.


----------



## TheQue (May 29, 2013)

I was actually curious about this. How much of the insole is leather that impacts your comfort compared to the cork?

I would like to purchase a pair of AE's on ebay (going for ~$30) and then have them re crafted. Is this worth it or am I going to pay in terms of comfort?

-Ray



Leighton said:


> The leather is molded permanently, but the cork can be replaced in quality welted shoes.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

AEs on eBay often depend on your size. I've seen NIB or very gently used AEs go for less than the cost of recrafting. Not a lot of demand for 8.5 EEEs. Recrafting will essentially give you a new shoe.


----------



## TheQue (May 29, 2013)

Yea, my foot is almost as wide as it is long lol.

I was hoping to hear that. They are Sandords that look wearable as is (after some polishing) and about 80% sole left. However if recrafting them will help bring the fit back to say 80% origional and allow my foot to remold the cork, that would be worth it I think.

-Ray



cdavant said:


> AEs on eBay often depend on your size. I've seen NIB or very gently used AEs go for less than the cost of recrafting. Not a lot of demand for 8.5 EEEs. Recrafting will essentially give you a new shoe.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Someone correct me if I am wrong (I know you will), but as this conversation has been had a number of times before, I believe it has been pointed out that recrafting does NOT include replacing the cork footbed. One of the benefits of nice shoes with cork bed is that it molds to one's feet; if you bought the shoes new and spent months wearing them in to the "perfect fit", you would most likely be perturbed to find that your shoe had been recrafted to the point that it required a new "wearing in" period. Now the real question is; will a company like AE offer new cork if it is requested?


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Barnavelt said:


> I believe it has been pointed out that recrafting does NOT include replacing the cork footbed.


Untrue.

https://www.bnelsonshoes.com/high_grade_shoes.asp

"Cork footbeds are stripped & reapplied"

https://youtu.be/1cT5VJmmgVM?t=35s


----------



## TheQue (May 29, 2013)

According to AE:

*STANDARD PACKAGE** - Most popular option*
$125.00

Complete recrafting of your Allen Edmonds shoes from toe to heel. Everything you need to breathe new life into your favorite pair.


Replace Soles
Replace Heels
Replace Welting
*Replace Cork layer under insoles*
Replace Laces
Refinish the Uppers




Barnavelt said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong (I know you will), but as this conversation has been had a number of times before, I believe it has been pointed out that recrafting does NOT include replacing the cork footbed. One of the benefits of nice shoes with cork bed is that it molds to one's feet; if you bought the shoes new and spent months wearing them in to the "perfect fit", you would most likely be perturbed to find that your shoe had been recrafted to the point that it required a new "wearing in" period. Now the real question is; will a company like AE offer new cork if it is requested?


----------



## TheQue (May 29, 2013)

So my question is, how much of the imprint is equated to the cork foot bed and how much is on the leather insole?

If it were 80/20 Cork/Insole, then I think any pair of AE's under $50 that are in good enough condition to be recrafted is a pretty good deal.

-Ray


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

TheQue said:


> So my question is, how much of the imprint is equated to the cork foot bed and how much is on the leather insole?
> 
> If it were 80/20 Cork/Insole, then I think any pair of AE's under $50 that are in good enough condition to be recrafted is a pretty good deal.
> 
> -Ray


A question that I'm not sure can be answered with any certainty. Even if it were 80 cork, 20 leather, the leather is what is in direct contact with your foot.

I suppose the leather will just get smashed in like the other worn areas. I surmise further that this is a very small problem with shoes that have never been resoled as the deepness of the imprint will not be as much and you can imprint your own foot into the leather relatively quickly.

I imagine it's analogous to polishing. With enough time and wear, the raised portions will be lowered to the worn portions.

Worth it? If you don't care about those things. Personally I do, so I'll just buy new. But more importantly, I can never find shoes in my size that I actually want. Same with pants. It's very annoying and costly.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I had a very nice pair of used wingtips once. The foot bed never changed from the set it had taken for the original owner and eventually I let them go.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

TheQue said:


> Yea, my foot is almost as wide as it is long lol.
> 
> -Ray


You know what they say about men with big feet.............


.......They make good clowns...

:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## fastfiat81 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have sent a couple of shoes to B Nelson with great results. There are a few threads on TOF where Nick talks about flattening the insole before adding new cork. In essence he coats the bottom of the insole with "stretch" or something similar and nails the insole to the last to dry. This in effect flattens it out and removes some of the previous person's impression. How much is the catch. Worked well for the shoes I have, but your results may be different. Best to talk to him about the process and go from there.


----------



## Dnslater (Mar 11, 2013)

TheQue said:


> I would like to purchase a pair of AE's on ebay (going for ~$30) and then have them re crafted. Is this worth it or am I going to pay in terms of comfort?
> -Ray


So you would be out about $150 and still have old uppers, albeit polished and conditioned? I have picked up 4 pairs of AE's on ebay with 2-3 wearings on the soles and never paid more than $90 with a little patience. Finding a like new pair for $150 takes far less patience. A little more and you can pick up brand new factory seconds.


----------



## TheQue (May 29, 2013)

How do you go about finding factory seconds? I live in the Bay Area of California. There are no AE outlet stores near me.



Dnslater said:


> So you would be out about $150 and still have old uppers, albeit polished and conditioned? I have picked up 4 pairs of AE's on ebay with 2-3 wearings on the soles and never paid more than $90 with a little patience. Finding a like new pair for $150 takes far less patience. A little more and you can pick up brand new factory seconds.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Call the shoe bank: (262) 785-6666 ask for them to email you a list of shoes in your size...


----------



## Dnslater (Mar 11, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

fastfiat81 said:


> I have sent a couple of shoes to B Nelson with great results. There are a few threads on TOF where Nick talks about flattening the insole before adding new cork. In essence he coats the bottom of the insole with "stretch" or something similar and nails the insole to the last to dry. This in effect flattens it out and removes some of the previous person's impression. How much is the catch. Worked well for the shoes I have, but your results may be different. Best to talk to him about the process and go from there.


This seems like the best way to erase as much of the previous wear as possible.

Worth it for AE's? Absolutely not.


----------

